# Just called Bell, they do not unlock any off contract Iphones.



## clivebuckwheat (Sep 26, 2010)

Letting you all know.


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

Rogers does, for around $50.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Why do you go to your cell phone provider to have your phone unlocked?
It's certainly not to their benefit to do that so I can see why they would refuse to do that or charge you big bucks.

I just had an HTC phone unlocked via third party service - cost me $15.- and was all done over the net.
Didn't have to take the phone anywhere


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

krs said:


> Why do you go to your cell phone provider to have your phone unlocked?
> It's certainly not to their benefit to do that so I can see why they would refuse to do that or charge you big bucks.
> 
> I just had an HTC phone unlocked via third party service - cost me $15.- and was all done over the net.
> Didn't have to take the phone anywhere


Why? Because a carrier unlock is the only way to properly unlock an iPhone. Unlike most other phones, which unlock with a code, the iPhone can only be properly unlocked by Apple, via the carrier it was sold through.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

John Clay said:


> Why? Because a carrier unlock is the only way to properly unlock an iPhone. Unlike most other phones, which unlock with a code, the iPhone can only be properly unlocked by Apple, via the carrier it was sold through.


I guess the keyword here is "properly" because there are lots of sites and also 'free' instructions on the net by legitimate publishers like PC Wold how to unlock an iphone.

In retrospect I'm glad I didn't an iphone from Bell last time because I wanted a phone I could use with a European SIM card when I'm in Europe.
Never realized that I would need to go via Bell to unlock it to use a SIM card over there and then Bell decides to refuse.
The reason I didn't go with the iphone was because Bell forces you to buy the additional dataplan if you want an iphone, over a three year contract that adds up to a fair amount of change for a feature I would never use.

In general, being at the mercy of the cell phone provider in this case is sort of equivalent to Apple telling you you have to use the Apple Airport Extreme if you want to connect to a WiFi network with your Mac.


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

speaking of which, a simple side question.. if you have an iPhone with say Bell, You are done your 3 years term then decided not to renew or decided that you don't to deal with Bell anymore. what do you do with the iPhone?? if it's still locked to bell, why would anybody buy a used iPhone 4 from me and be locked to bell when they can just go to bell and get one. 
I'm starting to weigh in options before the iPhone5 comes out...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Why? Because you'll sell it for less/no contract. That isn't obvious?

iPhones have a huge resale value, still.





MacUnited said:


> speaking of which, a simple side question.. if you have an iPhone with say Bell, You are done your 3 years term then decided not to renew or decided that you don't to deal with Bell anymore. what do you do with the iPhone?? if it's still locked to bell, why would anybody buy a used iPhone 4 from me and be locked to bell when they can just go to bell and get one.
> I'm starting to weigh in options before the iPhone5 comes out...


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

HowEver said:


> Why? Because you'll sell it for less/no contract. That isn't obvious?


Not really.

If I get a three year contract with Bell, they charge $50.- for the iphone and I get the full iphone warranty.

If I buy an iphone from someone whose three year contract has expired, I'm getting a three-year old iphone, no warranty and I still have to sign up with Bell at $50.- minimum per month.
I don't see what buying a used iphone buys me especially if I cannot unlock it at a reasonable cost.
OK - so I don't have to sign up for three years, but what does that buy me, as soon as I switch from Bell to someone else, my iphone becomes useless.
All I can do is sell it to someone else who uses Bell.


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

krs said:


> Not really.
> 
> If I get a three year contract with Bell, they charge $50.- for the iphone and I get the full iphone warranty.
> 
> ...


That is my thought exactly.. 
on the other hand, maybe if you already have a bell contract with another phone and you wanted to swap between the two without having to buy another contract? I know that they charge like $30 dollars for a second sim card.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Right, you SIGN UP for another 3 years, you get an $800 phone for $50.

Or, you buy someone else's NEW $800 phone (for $450), you have no extended contract--and a new phone, new warranty, new battery, etc.

So if you're going to be with Bell for 3 years anyways, take the massively discounted phone.

If not, buy somebody's NEW $800 phone from the ehMac classifieds, or the like. No contract.

Lots of people buy locked phones.
toronto cell phones - all classifieds "locked bell iphone" - craigslist




krs said:


> Not really.
> 
> If I get a three year contract with Bell, they charge $50.- for the iphone and I get the full iphone warranty.
> 
> ...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

The Apple store will give you a SIM card for free, not sure if they still do, but I've obtained them there up to last year.

SIM cards can be assigned to an additional IMEI, however. You don't need a new SIM card to use with another phone. At least on Rogers, I just call and say I now want to use the SIM card with another phone, they register the IMEI, and it works right away. The SIM card will keep working with the first phone if you want to use that again, again, at least on Rogers. I have done this many, many times.





MacUnited said:


> That is my thought exactly..
> on the other hand, maybe if you already have a bell contract with another phone and you wanted to swap between the two without having to buy another contract? I know that they charge like $30 dollars for a second sim card.


----------



## rivet (Aug 10, 2008)

People buying used iphone so they can go with cheaper plans (does not require 50+/m) or prepaid, but I think Bell and Telus iphones are hard sells as they can never be unlocked and they work with less prepaid options. (Rogers iphone works with speakout/petro canada mobility)

But I think Telus and Bell's "no unlocking for off contract iphones" policy is disgusting, only happens in Canada.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Meh, my wife and I each got a free iPhone and $400 in bill credits, plus a wicked plan on top of it.


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

dona83 said:


> Meh, my wife and I each got a free iPhone and $400 in bill credits, plus a wicked plan on top of it.


I don't think so!


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

johnnydee said:


> I don't think so!


Not that hard when dealing with retentions.

My last deal with Rogers was a free iPhone, and $720 in bill credits.


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

John Clay said:


> Not that hard when dealing with retentions.
> 
> My last deal with Rogers was a free iPhone, and $720 in bill credits.


It really is as easy as making a phone call....


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

HowEver said:


> Right, you SIGN UP for another 3 years, you get an $800 phone for $50.
> 
> *Or, you buy someone else's NEW $800 phone (for $450), you have no extended contract--and a new phone, new warranty, new battery, etc.*
> 
> ...


You're mixing up apples and oranges -

We're talking about a 3-year old iphone here locked to Bell.
That iphone is used, has no warranty coverage left and has a three year old battery.

Who would buy that?
And how much would they pay?


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Mrsam said:


> It really is as easy as making a phone call....


The posts in this thread have become a mix of comments talking about the iphone with different providers.
People need to state which provider they are talking about - as I understand it Bell and Telus will not unlock your iphone, Rogers will for a heafty fee.


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

krs said:


> The posts in this thread have become a mix of comments talking about the iphone with different providers.
> People need to state which provider they are talking about - as I understand it Bell and Telus will not unlock your iphone, Rogers will for a heafty fee.


I wouldn't really call $50 a "hefty" fee. Anyone buying any phone direct from a service provided should really know what they're getting into. It sucks that Bell won't unlock it, but I don't see why anyone is surprised.. It's not in Bell's best interest to unlock it.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Check Craigslist. Check kijiji. Check eBay's "closed listings" i.e., what the phones actually sold for. Let us know what you find out.




krs said:


> You're mixing up apples and oranges -
> 
> We're talking about a 3-year old iphone here locked to Bell.
> That iphone is used, has no warranty coverage left and has a three year old battery.
> ...


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

A lot of people believe that they are given something for free when in fact they are signing an iron clad long term high price contract!
With the devil I might add!


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

johnnydee said:


> A lot of people believe that they are given something for free when in fact they are signing an iron clad long term high price contract!
> With the devil I might add!


Agree slightly, but what's the alternative? shell out 900 dollars on a phone, to save 10 dollars a month? I've done a lot of calculations on different scenarios, and the only albeit HUGE advantage of buying the phone outright is the massive resale value.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

How massive do you think the resale value is?
I see anywhere from just over $100 to about $250 for a 3G or 3GS in completed items on ebay depending on the particular model.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

MacUnited said:


> Agree slightly, but what's the alternative? shell out 900 dollars on a phone, to save 10 dollars a month? I've done a lot of calculations on different scenarios, and the only albeit HUGE advantage of buying the phone outright is the massive resale value.


There is an advantage for some people to not be locked into a contract. I live between two residences and travel quite a bit. If I'm locked into a contract, I pay that high monthly fee for months in which I won't use the service. Without a contract I can pay only for the months I use and (albeit a bit more per month) in any given location. With an unlocked phone I can use the same phone in all of the locations I need.

For me, a full price phone with no contract is a much better proposition. Obviously this isn't for everyone, but lots of folks here won't recognize that for some users it's necessary.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I'll take your old phones if you don't want them anymore and $100 to $250 isn't worth the trouble of selling.





krs said:


> How massive do you think the resale value is?
> I see anywhere from just over $100 to about $250 for a 3G or 3GS in completed items on ebay depending on the particular model.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

John Clay said:


> Not that hard when dealing with retentions.
> 
> My last deal with Rogers was a free iPhone, and $720 in bill credits.


It wasn't retentions, it was at a dealer Times Telecom.  I believe they have locations in major centres across Canada. 

So for switching over from Rogers/Fido (she was on prepaid, my contract was done), we got free iPhone 4s, and got $400 EACH in bill credits, and then $55 a month each (nothing retentions-crazy, but still nice) we get 500 minutes pooled (250 per line), unlimited incoming, free voicemail, call display, unlimited text messaging, and 12GB of pooled data (6GB per line). Caveat is that it is a business plan, but I have a business. 

Sobasically my total commitment after bill credits is $1,818 incl HST over 36 months hardware+service. They have slightly different plans now, but they still have great deals.

When I was with Fido, it was a struggle keeping my bill under $100 a month and now with Bell I never go over with this plan.


----------



## rivet (Aug 10, 2008)

I thought that was a business plan promotion from Telus? requires sign in two line and has to be business account? Or are you talking about Bell?



dona83 said:


> It wasn't retentions, it was at a dealer Times Telecom.  I believe they have locations in major centres across Canada.
> 
> So for switching over from Rogers/Fido (she was on prepaid, my contract was done), we got free iPhone 4s, and got $400 EACH in bill credits, and then $55 a month each (nothing retentions-crazy, but still nice) we get 500 minutes pooled (250 per line), unlimited incoming, free voicemail, call display, unlimited text messaging, and 12GB of pooled data (6GB per line). Caveat is that it is a business plan, but I have a business.
> 
> ...


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

This is with Bell.


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

bell and telus offer pretty much identical plans. I got a reasonable deal with one of those business lines when I got my iPhone 4, now with the iPhone 5 coming out i'm hoping I can give the mrs. the iphone4 and get me the iphone5 and do something similar with a shared plan.. but the whole dilemma is whether I'd be better off buying the phone from apple ..


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

I am currently with Bell, nearing the end of my 2nd 3 year contract. I originally moved to Bell from Rogers (12+ year customer) when Rogers refused to budge on charging me $0.45 a minute for long distance. Now that I was on the road more and away from my home turf, this was becoming a huge expense.

I got a plan with Bell with the same minutes and an iPhone data plan for $18 less than I was paying at Rogers and my long distance was only $0.10 a minute. I have since upgraded my original locked (to Bell) 3Gs to a unlocked 4

Now that my contract is almost up, I am highly considering moving to Koodo for their unlimited minutes and long distance plan. Anybody have any good or bad to say about them?


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

I've been with Koodo for 8-9 months or so. Nothing bad to say. Haven't had to call them or really deal with Koodo other than paying my bill.

Koodo is just Telus, so decent network coverage & decent speed.


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

I used to be with Koodo before they bring on the iPhone on their lineup.. had to switch to Bell to get the iPhone, I was with Koodo for 2 years, never had a problem.


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

+1 for KooDoo!


----------



## Mike457 (May 23, 2011)

I just bought a used iPhone 4 32GB, still under warranty until September, for $300. I now have a month-to-month deal with Virgin Mobile (Bell in disguise) for $25 a month: unlimited Canada-wide after 7PM and on weekends, 100 Anytime minutes, unlimited incoming texts, and 50 outgoing texts. I figure I can live without a data plan and will only use the data features in wi-fi zones. For my somewhat limited needs, I think it's a good deal. Now I just have to cut the land line!


----------



## DA187Suspect (Apr 15, 2010)

You could always jailbreak your iPhone and then unlock it using SAM :heybaby:


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

DA187Suspect said:


> You could always jailbreak your iPhone and then unlock it using SAM :heybaby:


Yuck.

I've tried jailbreaking a few times, and it's always caused more problems than it was worth.


----------

